# Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash



## sirdeth

Can't play video on 'Youtube'. The following error comes up, 'Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash Player. Get the latest flash player. '

Javascript is on and working because I need it for other sites. Flash player is working also because I can play video from any site I go to other than 'Youtube'. Flash player is updated as well.

Any thoughts?

Running xpsp2. I.E. 6.


----------



## will-james

hey i also get exactly the same message as you, but i can play it on my own website if i just copy the link and then it works fine..


----------



## sirdeth

I found that if I re-install flashplayer it works but for only a day or so.


----------



## ColorBlindasspic

I still cannot find an answer to this problem. I use both IE7 and Firefox, and this problem is only with IE7. Also videos from YouTube.com will play embedded on other websites. I tried enabling more security Active X items in security options with no change to the problem.

Possibly I overlooked one? Or maybe I need to, uh, do something else?
Someone please remedy this. I am out of ideas!

Could it possibly be out of out hands and an issue with Youtube itself and the new IE version?


----------



## youtube

I first got the error message on Dec 28. Today is Jan 2 by the way...
Yeah I think its youtubes fault. I have tried literally everything, I activated all javascript things, reinstalled flash player, got the latest version of both flash player and javascript and debugged them and it still doesnt work. 

But I know my computer is capable of playing those videos because if I trick youtube by accessing someones video blog and pressing play on one of the videos "IT PLAYS"!!! but whenever I search for a video and try to access it i get the error message for some reason so I dont know why youtube thinks my computer isn't capable of playing videos even though I can.... 

Also at random times they start working again like yesterday for the first time in a week I was able to watch videos so I took advantage of this by looking at all the ones I wanted to see because the second i clicked out of it and tried to go back, the error message came up. 

I think its safe to say that this is Youtubes fault!!


----------



## sirdeth

Check your spyware and anti-virus. They may be deleting your flashplayer. That's what happened with mine. My spyware picked it up as a trouble and was deleting it. After I run it I now check to see if it was picked up.


----------



## hpry

I have the same problem with youtube. I got the latest versions of flash and javascript, enabled all the active x and script things. turned off mcafee. i have windows xp and another user on my computer has no problem watching videos. 

I was able to do as youtube posted above and view a video directly from someone's video blog.

If anyone can figure this out please help me too


----------



## daskarzine

I have the same problem! If I use the script and stick it in a webpage I can view fine, but can't view from the YouTube site direct or from a link....


----------



## daskarzine

(YouTube says) "Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash Player. Click here to get the latest flash player. "

But I have JavaScript on, and have the latest flash player. Despite that, I clicked again, receiving the message in Adobe's site: "Macromedia Flash Player was successful installed". Still nothing works....

Bottom line: You need to download and install the latest *full* flash player. I got mine from http://www.softwarepatch.com/internet/flash.html

I'm not sure if this is YouTube's problem (for not recognizing the partial install) or Macromedia's (for not doing a proper partial install), but I had the same problem and now it works great.


----------



## stooch

thanks dude, this worked a treat for me, good stuff


----------



## Karnivore

yep, worked for me too - thank you daskarzine


----------



## KorrMuraan

Awesome! Thanks Daskarzine


----------



## jampe

Thank you for putting answer on web. Works for me too. (holland):up:


----------



## paul5549

I've also had the same problem for about 2 months now. I've uninstalled and reinstalled the flash player at least 20 times but the problem is always there. I'd love to say the download quoted here has solved the problem but I'm having great difficulty downloading it. I'm getting a 'speed' of 851bytes/sec and for the 4.01MB file it's going to take me 1hr 7mins 20secs to download. I'm now on a 'speed' of 217bytes/sec and I've had to cancel the whole thing. I've tried about 10 times and the speed rate is appalling. After about 15 mins I managed to download 74.9kb of the file. I give up. Is there anywhere else I can download this file from please?


----------



## buffymtl

That worked perfectly well, thank you so much!!! i always get the best advice from this site!!


----------



## SpockPainter

Answer # 9 the Download link works, all the other options did not, I do not think it is "YouTube" as my other computer on the same link still worked on youtube , finally after 3 days , my problem began after I downloaded a Trail of "MacroMedia Flash 8, it has Flash files for its Learning Videos and some how it diabled my Flash player. Thank you Reply #9, you are a Winner!!


----------



## SpockPainter

Installing *FullVersion" of Flash Worked, its not a "Youtube" problem, its a corrupt Flash file most likely, Thanks a Billion!


----------



## SpockPainter

Paul5549, dude it took me 2 seconds to download the flash file, time to get a faster computer or Internet connection!


----------



## passepartout

Daskarzine url was the real deal, worked straight away.


----------



## markofkane

Thank you for a solution!!! I installed Adobe Flash, but youtube still gave me the error about javascript or old flash version.

The full install worked (I recently did a fresh install of Windows XP, and don't recall having this problem before)

Nice forum, I got here from: Google. :cool


----------



## SpockPainter

Markofkane, Yes i find that most of the time if a program in Windows doesn't work it's a 'Corrupt file' and you have to Reinstall the full version, that Adobe flash download that Youtube directs you to is apparently not a 'Full Version',


----------



## trapo

daskarzine said:


> (YouTube says) "Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash Player. Click here to get the latest flash player. "
> 
> But I have JavaScript on, and have the latest flash player. Despite that, I clicked again, receiving the message in Adobe's site: "Macromedia Flash Player was successful installed". Still nothing works....
> 
> Bottom line: You need to download and install the latest *full* flash player. I got mine from http://www.softwarepatch.com/internet/flash.html
> 
> I'm not sure if this is YouTube's problem (for not recognizing the partial install) or Macromedia's (for not doing a proper partial install), but I had the same problem and now it works great.


Thank you daskarzine. It solved the problem!


----------



## RawhideRider

http://www.softwarepatch.com/internet/flash.html Thanks for that link. It worked a miracle in less than a minute. :up:


----------



## Karnivore

Seems www.softwarepatch.com is down - hopefully that's not long term.


----------



## SpockPainter

Karnivore use this link to Download Full Flash 9 player:http://www.softwarepatch.com/internet/flash.html


----------



## SpockPainter

Note" click blue text link (click here to download) at bottom half of page.


----------



## Karnivore

Cheers - site was down completely the other day, all back up again now.


----------



## o00Caedus

hey ppl i have found another solution to solve this problem if any of you have a Anti-Virus like Norton AV etc turn of the Ad Blocking and Popup Blocking then restart your internet browser and try youtube again, this has worked for me and others that still have this annoying problem, give it a try and little bit of feed back would be nice :up: good luck

-o00Caedus-


----------



## valkirie

o00Caedus said:


> hey ppl i have found another solution to solve this problem if any of you have a Anti-Virus like Norton AV etc turn of the Ad Blocking and Popup Blocking then restart your internet browser and try youtube again, this has worked for me and others that still have this annoying problem, give it a try and little bit of feed back would be nice :up: good luck
> 
> -o00Caedus-


I've been tearing my hair out with this problem, Google directed me to this forum and thread, I disabled the ad blocking and pop up blocking on Norton and hey presto. You have my eternal gratitude. :up:


----------



## o00Caedus

nice to hear it mate, Norton can be a pain in the butt at times


----------



## Psycher

It is I, bringer of long, boring posts. Kay enough of that. I give, and am registering here for the sole purpose of getting this fixed.

I'll start simple, the problem I have located lies in the new page style for youtube. Most video's allow either the "old page" or the "new *beta* page". Unfortunately for me, the finished product is being released for some users (directors and such).
The error goes beyond just "Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player." I can not get any option to work under the video itself (share, favorite, etc...) but I believe I can rate videos. In the past I have not been able to put a text comment either-the typing field simply wasn't there. That one in particular seems to be fixed now.

As for what I've done to fix the problem, everything mentioned on youtube, attempted to get a response out of the youtube staff (like thats gonna happen), and installed flash (including the full version listed here).

This is really only the start. I use Firefox, but IE doesn't get anywhere either. The error console in Firefox (as well as firebug, which is an add-on that's pretty much the same thing) are whats really getting me worried. Usually, I get about 19-20 warning errors (error parsing value for ____..., unknown property 'filter'... declaration dropped) on the youtube pages, but this includes all of them, even the ones that work. Nothing new pops up on the error console on the new pages (the ones that don't work) until...

One of the last few comments suggested turning off my firewall (regrettably, Norton). I believed I had done this before. But oh well. Disable Norton Internet Protection - Refresh page - ... 37 (!) full blown errors along with my 20 warning errors.
These include 1--writeMoviePlayer is not defined; Line: 708
and 36--delayLoad is not defined; Line: 1

I've given up trying to make advice for myself. Theres the situation, what would you do?


----------



## o00Caedus

i said disable the ad blocking only not like turn off your firewall etc lol


----------



## Psycher

Tried that too.
Worth mentioning that it has worked in the past. One day it just killed itself. When I found it was a problem with the page itself I got all exited and started posting on some random blogs that I found a problem with youtube lol.
But this makes me think its not an outdated computer or something. Adding to my complete confusion of this mess is that a while back I got infected by some virus that made my comp shut down repeatedly every 3 seconds. We needed to get our computer wiped completely, and when we finally got it back up and running, the page still had the problem. Cruel and unusual...


----------



## o00Caedus

if you have a profile on youtube log off and see if you can watch videos without using your account, thats another idea...


----------



## Dead Flag

Registered here after googling the problem. I tried the fix posted in this thread, and it still didn't work. I've tried absolutely everything and nothing has helped!

If it helps, it used to only happen with director's videos and so on, but now it happens with them all.


----------



## blewtube

I have Norton/symantec firewall and I permitted popup ads for youtube.com but still get error message. I am using firefox and I fixed this once before by selecting "always open in IE tab". That seemed to make a difference before. I did the flash update. If I disable the firewall, it will work, but that is unacceptable of course. I have permitted everything for the youtube.com domain. It seems that I must keep permitting more and more stuff I don't want. My firewall log shows script blocking to http://n4061ad.doubleclick.net which is some tracking that I don't want. There is also a http://static.youtube.com but since I permit all to the base domain youtube.com, this should not be a problem. How can I fix this si I don't have to keep lowering the protection of the firewall?

thanx


----------



## o00Caedus

as i said at post #32 turn of your Norton Ad Blocking completly not just for one site, you might get a few more annoying adverts but it wont damage your computer.


----------



## Pokiman

Dead Flag said:


> Registered here after googling the problem. I tried the fix posted in this thread, and it still didn't work. I've tried absolutely everything and nothing has helped!
> 
> If it helps, it used to only happen with director's videos and so on, but now it happens with them all.


Same thing here. Tried every given and possible solution. Installed flash a dozen times, made sure Javascript was enabled, etc. Also managed norton, rebooted comp, etc. Nothing seems to work, Youtube won't play any videos.
Note: Youtube video's embedded in other sites do work.

Anyone know what to do?


----------



## Xtyne

I downloaded from that site and the Flash Player works but I still can't get Youtube to work and it works when I access Youtube from other people's blogs WHY???
Very frustrated
Any advice??


----------



## Dead Flag

Okay, I disabled the ad-blocker and now it works fine! Thanks!


----------



## o00Caedus

glad it helped flag  in my view guys its not about if you got the latest version of Flash or Java Scripts etc for many of you guys its your anti-virus's Protection and firewalls i mean if you have Norton get rid of it ASAP its a dam piece of ****, im thinking of Switching to another AV and Internet security program ASAP also, and again try turning of your Ad Blocking and restart your Internet Browser... sadly this is my only answer for this Problem


----------



## johncp1962

Running Windows XP Media Center

This has been a problem for approx 3 days now. I think I too can correlate it to the new YouTube pages. I have tried it all as well to no avail. uninstalled/installed numerous times (tried many downloads, including softwarepatch.com). Disabled ad/popup blocking in Symantec firewall, disabled the firewall completely. Disabled ad/popup blocking in all browsers (IE7, Firefox 2.0.0.8, Opera 9.01, Avant 10.2). Cleared private data (cache, cookies, etc). 

I don't know what version of flash i had when this all started, but I've been reinstalling the 9.0.47. I mainly use IE7 and this has worked up until - well, a few days ago. Works on my wife's computer (she has 9.0.45) - both on my wife's and my computer - objects are listed as "damaged" - I haven't messed with my wife's computer, but i've removed the damage item, uninstalled completely, manually removed the "c:\windows\system32\macromed" folder - I've checked all software settings between my wifes computer and mine - they're all the same. -- This is really starting to tick me off. What the &*(%$ happened in the past 3 days??? Unreal!

Thanks, I needed that.

John


----------



## Tokugawa

^^ Same thing happened to me, I was on youtube on saturday night and everything was working fine until i went to youtube on monday when i noticed that every single video had the flash message, then i noticed that youtube no longer has the beta trial button, so i think that the new pages in youtube are to blame


----------



## pizzawl

same with tokugawa

nothing works -- disabling norton popup/ad blocker, reinstalling flash player, trying internet explorer.
nothinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng. i used to be able to watch videos and only some videos had that error message, but now every single one of them doesn't work for me.


----------



## quicksilver0898

exactly the same thing with me as the 3 above me, monday it hit and i couldnt do anything. i really have no idea what it could be. any help would be greatly apprecitated.

ive tryed so much and still have gotten nowhere. tryed firefox, uninstalling the flash player, restarting the computer. 

it might be a problem with XP but my some of my friends dont have this problem, ive got no clue. anyone who finds out the problem, mad props. 

thx all


----------



## ttambo

I've tried all of the recommended fixes. I've even uninstalled Norton--entirely. Still doesn't work. Youtube was working fine a few days ago.


----------



## jeannier

YouTube posted an announcement this afternoon, regarding this problem. 

It's not you - it's them!!

Follows:
_____________________________________________________________________
Tuesday, October 23, 2007
SYSTEM ALERT: Error: JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash Player.

Users with ad-blocking software enabled may not be able to see videos due to a conflict with our flash detection code and may see this error; "Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player." Our engineers are working on resolving this issue as quickly as possible. In the mean time, you may want to temporarily disable ad-blocking in your browser or security software.

Posted by Alex at 2:55 PM 
______________________________________________________________________

Hang in there folks - the cavalry is on it's way!


----------



## ttambo

Once I saw Youtube's alert, I clicked the Google ad blocking button to stop blocking ads on youtube's site and that worked.


----------



## John Hanner

Disabling ad blocking on Norton Internet Security fixed it for me. Thanks everybody.


----------



## Always Need Help

Glad to hear it's Youtube's probable because all other recommendations didn't work for me.

Dumb question...how do i disable the pop up blocker on Nortons for the time being??


----------



## r1c0l1

I found the following information at: http://youtubestatus.blogspot.com/2007/10/system-alert-error-javascript-turned.html
"Users with ad-blocking software enabled may not be able to see videos due to a conflict with our flash detection code and may see this error; "Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player." Our engineers are working on resolving this issue as quickly as possible. In the mean time, you may want to temporarily disable ad-blocking in your browser or security software." Turn off ad-blocking in NORTON or other antivirus software:up:


----------



## John Hanner

Always Need Help said:


> Glad to hear it's Youtube's probable because all other recommendations didn't work for me.
> 
> Dumb question...how do i disable the pop up blocker on Nortons for the time being??


I think it depends which version of Norton you have. In Norton Internet Security 2007, the ad blocker is an add-on. In earlier versions, I believe ad blocker and pop up settings are somewhere in the firewall configuration or options.


----------



## SNAIM35

I have Norton Personal Firewall 2006, and I turned off both the ad blocker and the pop up window blocking but youtube still doesn&#8217;t work. Any suggestions? Does anybody know when youtube will rectify this problem?

BTW Thank god for this website and everybody who helps trobleshoot!!!!


----------



## johncp1962

SNAIM35 said:


> I have Norton Personal Firewall 2006, and I turned off both the ad blocker and the pop up window blocking but youtube still doesn't work. Any suggestions? Does anybody know when youtube will rectify this problem?
> 
> BTW Thank god for this website and everybody who helps trobleshoot!!!!


***** HOW TO DISABLE POP-UP BLOCKER IN MSIE 7 *****
SNAIM35 et al...

Assuming the use of MSIE 7 - Go to: Tools | Internet Options | Privacy -- Uncheck the box for the pop up blocker. This is what finally did it for me! HTH!

John


----------



## Always Need Help

I turned off pop up blocker on IE....still no luck.

I have Norton Antivirus 2004.

I can't figure out how to turn off the pop up and ad blocker.

Any ideas?

Any news on if Youtube is fixing the problem?

Thanks guys.

PS....youtube works on my aol...but not my IE


----------



## o00Caedus

for people who want to turn of Norton's Ad Blocker, on your desktop click on your Norton Internet Security Icon should look like a yellow globe in the bottom right taskbar... double click on the icon and look for Norton AntiSpam and click on it, then you will see several AntiSpam Features one of them will say 'ad Blocking' simply click on it and click on, 'turn it off' restart your Internet Browser and hopfully this has worked for you


----------



## John Hanner

It sounds like almost any kind of ad or pop up blocker may cause problems. If you still can't see the videos, make sure all blockers are disabled. Also, be sure to restart your browser after doing so. Yesterday, suspecting that Norton was causing the problem, I went through Internet Security turning off features one by one. But I had my browser open to the same YouTube video the entire time and just refreshed the page after turning off each item. It didn't work until I came to this forum and read about restarting your browser after turning off the ad blocker. Thanks again to all who have helped.


----------



## John Hanner

P.S. When I said "make sure all blockers are disabled," I meant ad and/or pop up blockers. Don't disable your firewall or antivirus.


----------



## Psycher

2 days ago it started working. No idea why. Previously I installed this .net framework stuff from the "windows update" thing in the start menu. No idea what that was lol but it looked important. Didn't really help though. But, then 2 days ago, I noticed the "Disable AntiVirus Auto Protect" thing in Norton, which I did, along with "Disable Norton Internet Security". I went to one of the new pages, and it worked. Turned on both Internet Security and AntiVirus Auto Protect, and it still worked.
Problem remained in IE, but following YouTube's steps to fix the problem got it to work fine in IE too.
And so ends half a year of frustration. Hope everyone else eventually gets this to work too.


----------



## TheBuglesWorth

Hello everyone
i downloaded the http://www.softwarepatch.com/network-security/flashplay-security.html
flash version and installed it.
Whilst installing the error message: The Feature you are trying to use is on a network resource that is unavailable.
Click OK or enter an alternative path to a folder containing the installation package 'FLASH.MSI' in the box below.

What do i do?!?
Was i meant to delete flash completely before installation or close down all web-browsers before i install?
Any help wouldnt go amiss.
Thanks for reading


----------



## SpockPainter

I don't believe you need to delete the old version, it should justover write it. Try this link again scroll down to the blue text [Click here to download] & click, if the same problem arises it wouldnt hurt to delete old version & try again, other wise maybe it's an operating System problem, if you have some other OS problems (WindowsXP?) then you may have some corrupt files & need toReinstall your XP or Mac, good luck .http://www.softwarepatch.com/internet/flash.html


----------



## toretetx

if you still having problem follow this link. http://www.google.com/support/youtube/bin/answer.py?answer=57669&topic=10563


----------



## SpockPainter

Their seems to be many solutions proposed , but i still believe it is not a "Youtube' problem it is your operating System (corrupt file) or a Virus, I have Norton Anti virus & I Don't have any problems, is it "Ad Blocking" or the Windows "Phishing" filter, well Why don't I have that problem, no I think the logic here is too scattered, a mountainous pomposity of ideas, It most likely is problem with your Computer, stay away from all " Spyware programs', clear your startup menu, do a complete virus scan & possibly reinstall your Operating System if that Doesn"t work, good luck ..Live Long....Spockpainter


----------



## razajafri11

Hey everyone! 
I Tried number 9's link and downloaded the whole thing but it still doesn't work for me... 
I've tried enabling it...but it was already enabled, and then i tried downloading the update but it didn't work... I don't know what I can do!! I can't watch any Youtube videos!

It always says: Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player.


----------



## razajafri11

my email is [email protected]
if u have an answer to my reply 
BTW I have Windows XP


----------



## razajafri11

send me a message...both solutions didnt work


----------



## SpockPainter

Your problem must be something else, do you have any other "Operational problems" that may indicate you have a corupt file in your Windows XP & you need to reload your Windows XP, do you have Norton Anti- virus , is your computer Virus free, do you have the Windows firewall on? If so try disabling temporarily, Phishing filter or Spam blocker interfering etc


----------



## Chrissiieee

wel wat hapend right was i usualy use mozilaa firefox and when Utube didnt work any more i used an older version of windows internet explorer and it worked...so i thought.oh ill just use windows internet explorer. so i then dowloaded and insaled the newer version and now the message comes up agen TT

HELP PLZ!!!!1


----------



## sirdeth

Holy hijacked!


----------



## clcassani

I see that folks had this problem in Oct 2007, I'm having it now - I've removed the Abobe 100 times and re-installed it, I've installed the "complete" software that everyone is talking about and still have problems....

I guess I'll wait for youtube to fix it on their end??? Thanks.


----------



## cassman uk

:up:Switch off/disable NORTON ANTI VIRUS...go to youtube.com and play the videos.
Then re-enable your NORTON ANTI VIRUS.

I did this and it works.......although I had to do it again after 2 weeks. , but it allows the videos to be played.:up:


----------



## gjy8s

It's Baaa-aaaack - the YouTube/Flash problem.

I tired everything - uninstall and reinstalled flash, turned off ad and pop-up blockers, etc. Tried every browser. Nothing works. 

I don't know what causes this problem but the last time it happened was when YouTube modified their site. They then took some time before they fianlly recognized the problem and fixed it. I guess they must have modified it again and now it's dysfunctional yet again. 

Sometimes they ought to jsut leave things alone! I guess they must have too much time on their hands. Whatever happened to "if it ain't broke, DON'T FIX IT."


----------



## cassman uk

Ok tried to play Youtube clips agaian and was given the same old message.
SO as before I disabled my Norton Antivirus....then the video clips played on youtube.
After the session I reenabled the Norton anti virus.
If thats how it has tobe so be it..................I have also been told by another IT tech...its the Norton software thats causing the problem with Javascript..........so maybe dont waste time reinstalling etc etc.


----------



## topcat77

I'm getting this error message on Facebook. I have reinstalled Java, Adobe Flash Player and scripting is enabled in my internet options so I don't know what the problem is. 

I've also restored ActiveX controls which AVG Anti virus picked up. Anyone help?


----------



## HeadHunter12

I run Windows XP Home with two users, me and my wife. Yestrday I wanted to create some order in my Internet Explorer Favorites, so I opened the folder Favorite with Windows Explorer and created new folders and transferred links between folders. Net result none of the links to YouTube work anymore. I get the message Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. I did all the recommended things like reinstall FlashPlayer, Java, Adobe, check the settings on Tools, disable Norton etc No joy!
However when I log out on XP and log back in as my wife and then go to that same Favorites folder containing the YouTube links that wont open and click on them Bingo they open and I can see the videos
What does my wife have in the eyes of FlashPlayer that I do not have?


----------



## HeadHunter12

Cleaned out Cookies amd Temp files and then it worked again


----------



## diricari

Although the source of this problem is with Youtube, most users have corrected this by following these simple steps:
1-	Delete cookies, clear history, reset web settings and all internet options to default.
2-	Remove Google toolbar or any pop-up bloker
3-	Remove all version of adobe (reader, flash,etc)
4-	Download this file and save it on your pc: http://www.softwarepatch.com/internet/flash.html
5-	Restart your pc
6-	Disable your Antivirus
7-	Run the file you saved earlier
8-	Enable your antivirus
9-	Re-install Google toolbar
10-	Enjoy watching Youtube.

My youtube username is DIRICARI.
Send me a message on youtube if this doesnt work I will see what I can do.

I recon Youtube, Facebook, Yahoo, google, Myspace and so on, are working around the clock to deal with this record amount of volume traffic via their domain which is increasing extremely fast each second.

All the best

Jean michel
:up:


----------



## robinpet

Well I thank you DIRICARI, I have tried many many times to install adobe flash player 9 and just couldn't do it no matter which way i tried. I was extremely frustrated. I read your post and gave it a try and poof, it worked. I thank you, thank you thank you!!!

Robin:up::up:


----------



## MiSSYT88

i have done everything you said "diricari" but it didnt work the only thing i couldnt figure out how to do was disable my virus protector and it McAfee but i did everything else and even restored my computer but its still not working..please help if you can!! thanks -Melissa


----------



## robinpet

MiSSYT88 said:


> i have done everything you said "diricari" but it didnt work the only thing i couldnt figure out how to do was disable my virus protector and it McAfee but i did everything else and even restored my computer but its still not working..please help if you can!! thanks -Melissa


Melissa, go into mcafee and disable the virus protector. I think that's what was keeping me from getting to the flash player. If you can do that you will be all set, just go into mcafee and look around for the virus protector and there will be an option to disable it. 
Robin


----------



## soe

I also got the same problem last week.I can watch you tube with firefox but can't watch with ie7.I try many ways. When I install Miscrosoft.Net frame work 2,
I can watch you tube with ie7.I am not sure your problem can fix or not .try it.You can download below link. 
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...CB-4362-4B0D-8EDD-AAB15C5E04F5&displaylang=en.


----------



## Joyce S

After days of not getting youtube..found this forum..Tried everything except deleting cookies and files..done that now reset default and now it is working..Thank you


----------



## ron48218

i think this might help alot of you.
after i tried reinstalling java and flash over and over and getting nowhere i tried this...
go to >my computer>local disk(c>windows>downloaded program files. once you're in here delete anything that has to do with flash (flash install object) or java (java runtime enviorment v??). you're computer wont miss these or act funny without them and if they need them again they will promt you to reinstall them when needed. after trying everything else this is what made youtube work again for me. hope this helps you guys.


----------



## ron48218

if this works for anyone please post a reply i wanna know if i helped anyone out there


----------



## honeychauhan0077

i tried the solution provided by Daskarzine but i am still having the same problem . any help guyz ?


----------



## retsa

I just turned off Google Web Accelerator and it worked...


----------



## mavigi

Thank you SOE! I do it! I alsow Delete cookies and reinstaled http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...CB-4362-4B0D-8EDD-AAB15C5E04F5&displaylang=en


----------



## gnd2008

I had the same problem earlier, tried updating adobe flash but nothing happened. But after I *cleaned up ie's history, deleted cookies and files, *YT started to worked again. I wish i did this step first...


----------



## goleafsgo7

The stupid message JUST started showing up for me today .. Everything was working fine yesterday .. I dunno why I can't see the videos. I've tried everything! Javascript is enabled, I've downloaded and deleted Adobe Flash Player like 60 times .. I've tried disabling the pop up blocker .. and NOTHING works! Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## robinpet

Have you tried disabling your virus protection? That is what I needed to do when I reinstalled everything. Disable the virus protection and try it again if you haven't already.


----------



## goleafsgo7

How do I disable it? I have Norton AntiVirus 2007.


----------



## moojess

i have tried everything you guys say to do but i still can't watch youtube videos what is going on? how else can i fix it? Thanks for helping.


----------



## Hoy!

How I finally got mine working (at last).

I uninstalled flash player using adobe's uninstaller. 
Run regedit and deleted macromedia in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/MACROMEDIA. 
Downloaded an older version of flash player (flash player 8) from adobes archives... http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=tn_14266&sliceId=2

Walaa! You might wanna give this a try. Good luck!


----------



## newfiebella

Try completely uninstalling the Flash Player, and then reinstalling the most recent version. For instructions about how to "completely" uninstall a Flash Player, read this Adobe Help article. If you don't have a Flash player installed or you have just uninstalled the Flash player, download and install the latest Adobe Flash Player, which is available at the Adobe Flash Player Download Center.
Clear your browser cache and cookies on your computer.

For Windows Vista Users: If the flash uninstall reinstall does not work this maybe due to a Microsoft Windows Vista permissions issue. Please use the Windows button at the bottom left then the search function: 

Go to: C:\Windows\System32\Macromed\Flash\
Right-click on the following file: FlashUtil9b.exe or FlashUtil9e.exe
Select "Run as Administrator" and install the update.
Restart your computer.
I am running Vista and was able to use youtube and so on but one day I could not it was like it for months till I came across this magic fixit lol it worked for me

good luck and hope this helps


----------



## amcc7

hey i signed up just to say thanks...your awesome dude


----------



## ol'Sneaky

I got an e-mail that had a youtube screen in it. and got this message "javascipt turned off or an old version of flash player. So like a dummy I clicked on the download. This messed my entire system up. I run vista home premium 32. I have run spybot s&d which removed part of whatever it downloaded. Avg scans turn up a blue screen telling me to turn off shadowing and cacheing. I have looked everywhere and found no way to turn off shadowing. Whenever i try to run the avg and spybot I get this blue screen. I have to reboot every time or it keeps switching etween load screen and blue screen. I am not a computer genius and know very little about programming. Any suggestions would be appreciated. windows maliciuos software tool does the same thing.


----------



## johngilbertson

Thanks for this information. It took me a few minutes to solve this frustrating problem based on the information provided by daskazine.

Many Thanks

John Gilbertson
Independent Arbonne Skin Care Consultant
www.men.myarbonne.com.au


----------



## bigaitch

I saw this one and thought........ problem solved. I was wrong. I followed the link, the file downloaded in no time, problem is I cant find where it has been saved to so I can install it.

Any ideas?


I found the install in windows/system32/macromed/flash, installed it from there and it works like a dream. Thanks.

Rory88888 has started a new thread asking the self same question, I posted this solution there for him.


----------



## centaur

Just fixed this "Hello" message from youtube, and thought I'd share.
My problem started when my husband decided to delete the Norton stuff that came with our isp. Problem is, he deleted the whole thing, isp & all.
Finally got the isp back, but then the error messages started. Not just youtube, but other sites that required flash . And it was just when I logged onto the comp in my name; it worked fine when logging on in his name.
Tried all of the solutions; nothing worked. So finally, I used a free registgry cleaner, then used the* subincal tool from Adobe along with the reset_minimal *and everything is fine now.
Although the solution says it is for if you can't download flash because of permission problems, it worked for my problem. 
Did not redownload flash player as I already had the latest version.
http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=fb1634cb
_I put the subincal tool into the reset_minimal folder inside of the windows tool folder. Didn't work until I did this._
Truth is, I don't know if it was the registry cleaner or the stuff from Adobe that did the trick. 
I used the free Glary Registry Repair. Google for it, if you would like to try this.


----------



## dimplz10

Hey Guys,
I've tried EVERYTHING, as per all previous posts by users and have deleted, uninstalled/installed amongst other things but am STILL coming up with the same error and not being able to view you tube, can someone pls advise what i may be doing wrong or something else i can try???


----------



## DJJayito

I have tried EVERYTHING within this forum, including the RESET MINIMAL thing. I still cannot get YOUTUBE to play in IE 7.0. I don't know if this is a VISTA (Protected Mode) issue or what? I NEED HELP! I cannot stand Firefox. I want to use Internet Explorer. SOMEONE HAS TO HAVE HAD SUCCESS WITH THE "Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player" error message.

DJ Jayito
[email protected]
www.jayito.com


----------



## wrcguy

I tried every single solution I found here, but none of them worked. Two days ago youtube was working fine, but yesterday morning I got the same old message. Flash has been reinstalled like 20 times since then, cookies and everything like that have been deleted. Embedded videos do work.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## maestro1111

If you have tried EVERY fix on the internet like I have and still cannot fix the Flash/Java problem on Youtube, try this simple fix. It worked for me and I couldn't believe it!

1 - Close out of the program in which you are trying to run the video.
2 - Go to Program Files and find the file that opens the program you just closed out of and RIGHT-CLICK it.
3 - Now select "RUN AS ADMINISTRATOR

That's it. After trying all the fixes explained in this an every other forum, this 3-step solution worked for me.

Of course, you will have to do this every time you close out of the program and run it again. If you leave the program open, it should work every time, assuming you have all the other mentioned fixes in place.

Best of luck. I know how frustrating this is. I hope I have helped someone out there.


----------



## dawsa

This sod had me working from 9am to 5pm!!! one day you tube fine the next day... "java script turned off..bla...bla....bla...."
I had followed daskarzines superb instructions (thanks) still nothing then after reading you tube- help they mentioned right at bottom of page if all else fails, a last resort would be find out what graphics card you have & download new driver from manufacturer. 
Got straight on to nvidia for new geforce 6600gt driver loaded it, removed all traces of old flash and java before downloading again, in short work you tube works fine now, could have been new graphics driver or daskarzines patch??, either way very happy, Thanks for the help.


----------



## Emurian

I signed up to thank a year old post from o00Caedus. Since my Symantec firewall interpereted youtube videos as Ad's, I opened my firewall accessed the Ad blocking feature, configured it to allow all popups from www.youtube.com by adding a permit all string. It finally fixed this problem which I had been obsessing with for weeks.

Try it to fix your "Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash." message and enjoy youtube videos.


----------



## bdabney09

I've FINALLY figured out after spending the entire day on it. Simply 
clear the cache. If you have internet explorer, just:

*Select "Tools | Internet Options..." from the main menu 
*Change to the "General" tab 
*Click on "Delete Files" button 
TIP: If you have stored web pages for offline viewing, check 
"Delete all offline content"

That solved everything!

Link for this if you have a browser other than Internet Explorer: 
http://www.chami.com/tips/internet/021198I.html

Thanks to all the others on your tips too. At the very least, I got the new Flash player for my troubles.


----------



## sparky4596

i have been having this problem for months, and ive been having trouble with my laptop ever since i got it. once i read to try turning off ad-blocking in norton security, i can now watch vids!!!!!!!!!!!!
THANK YOU o00Caedus YOU ARE A GODSEND.


----------



## Butterflygurl

*Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash*

Anyone please help me through this problem..
I really do what to do????pleaze..................


----------



## hstaubyn

Thank you bdabney! That's been getting on my tits for a while now.


----------



## Goku

Butterflygurl said:


> *Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash*
> 
> Anyone please help me through this problem..
> I really do what to do????pleaze..................


Hello Butterflygurl. Please go to the below article and perform the troubleshooting instructions.

*Flash install problems - how to fix Flash player installation problems such as the Youtube error: Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash Player.*http://www.softwarepatch.com/network-security/flashdownload-security.html

Please read through the instructions carefully and follow the test. If it fails, then please remove the uninstaller utility suggested and download the standalone package for Internet Explorer 7. Install it and reboot the computer. See if it helps the problem or not. Good Luck. 

-- Goku


----------



## rajiv85

The solution to this problem:

install shockwave from adobe:

http://get.adobe.com/shockwave/thankyou/


----------



## JamesMannes

Thanks a bunch, the *Nortons* advice got me up and running (viewing YOUTUBE videos).


----------

